# Lemans Cars



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Ever since I firs saw Jason Boye's Le Monzaco in Model Var Racing I have been inspired to build tracks with scenary and cars that look scale. After I made the GT40 MKI I wanted to make a MKIV and 330P4. MEV make both of these car in a skinnyt wheeled configuration for the TJET and they look and handle great. I wanted a wider version fro racing. Tom Bowman of BRP had some beautiful 440X2 versions of these cars and I shrunk them. I will not be selling these cars except later on down the road as complete ready to run cars. My hold up is I am still working on good looking wheels that run as good as the look. BRP will be selling a racing version with clear glass. I found a Porsche 910 that I have made a TJET out of. Now I need to do a Lola and Chaparral to go with these.











This photo got me to wanting a 910


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

GREAT work Roger  I love that track layout you have........nice detailing.....

Did you check out my post about the Chevy S10 Blazer plastic car I found? I realize it's perhaps not as glamorous as a Lola to some.......but there are alot of S10 fans out there......and a slot car body would certainly be interesting.

The only reason I even mentioned about casting this body is because it's extremely rare to even find these little Tonka cars like this....... There's no seperate glass, or bumpers to mold over.....just one solid plastic body....a piece of cake to mold....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Seeing Jason Boye's work is a humbling experience.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Here is one I finally got fdecals for*

Hi everyone, 

Here is another car I make it is not on the web site yet. I got some decals for this car also called the Ford 3 Litre from Patto's when I got my Ford GT decals. This one shown almost ready to race. I will have to clear coat it tomorrow after the decals set over night. It is just as low as the Porsce 910, Ford MKIV, Ferrrai 330P4 and Chaparral I'm working on. 


















http://www.vabeachho.com/images/3Lside.jpg


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

TX,

Hold onto it I have some trucks on my list for next year along with some modern NASCARS

Roger Corrie


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> TX,
> 
> Hold onto it I have some trucks on my list for next year along with some modern NASCARS
> 
> Roger Corrie


Hold onto it till next year?? I was kinda hoping to build this S10 Blazer slot car asap


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice bods! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Yep TX next year as I have a lot on my plate. Try Dragular he might be interested in doing it for you.

Another thought is try to do it yourself. The cost of a starter kit from Smooth-on the first time is $25.00 I know myself and most of the other caster would help walk you through it 

Roger Corrie


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Yep TX next year as I have a lot on my plate. Try Dragular he might be interested in doing it for you.
> 
> Another thought is try to do it yourself. The cost of a starter kit from Smooth-on the first time is $25.00 I know myself and most of the other caster would help walk you through it
> 
> Roger Corrie



Roger, I'll try Dragula next........ I have wanted to get into casting myself.......I'm just usually really busy and scattered between different hobbies :freak:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hers is a first look at my Chaparral 2D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Roger,

Any new pics of these cars? Any new cars?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

http://corriemotors.wordpress.com

What I am working on now


----------

